# Announcement: Author Discussions Starting



## HLGStrider (Jul 14, 2005)

The Green Dragon is devoted to the cultural side of Off Topics. This is where we discuss literature, movies, entertainment, and currently games. 

Both lighthearted and serious threads are allowed, but please no spamming. 

Threads on this subject started in Stuff and Bother will be moved into the Green Dragon as they are discovered. If you would like to request the moving of a certain thread, please contact me or one of your other moderators. We will do our best to respond promptly.

Gracias,
Elgee


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Green Dragon Guidelines*

Just a quick note! I've been going through threads created over the last couple of months and merging similar threads.

Before you open a thread for a discussion on a novel/movie/etc, consider searching to see if someone else has already done so. Not only will it cut down on duplicate threads, but it will allow you to read what other members have to say on the subject quicker.

Love,
Elgee


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Green Dragon Guidelines and Announcements!*

LET'S GET SOME ENERGY GOING!

All right, I am looking for people to host author discussions. With some of us having a hard time keeping up our interesting in Tolkien, I think the Green Dragon should spend some time focussing on authors of the same vein, authors of mutual interest, authors we love and hate. 

We have already got some interesting converstaions going on about Paolini and Jordan and whole sections devoted to Rowling and Lewis. Here are some authors I think would make interesting discussions:

Jonathan Stroud
Robin McKinnley
Gail Carson Levine
Anne McCafferty
Neil Gaimen
Kate DiCamillo
E. D. Baker
Eion Colfer 
Michael Hoeye
William Goldman (only the Princess Bride, I think his other works are out of genre)
Cornelia Funke
William Sleator
Lemony Snicket
G. P. Taylor
Peter S. Beagle
Lloyd Alexander
J. M. Barrie
Jeanne DuPrau
George MacDonald


A weakness of the list above is I only picked authors I have read and have an opinion on. If you want, I have a link to my website that includes some reviews on some of the above authors. 

http://www.freewebs.com/hlgstrider/elgeesbookshelf.htm


Now, the reason for this is to get us interested in the genre again. Why do we like/dislike these books? How do they compare to Tolkien? Did they steal from Tolkien? Do you like any of them better than Tolkien? 

Also, maybe some of us haven't read some of the above and would like an idea of whether or not we would like to. 

So, I am suggesting we make this an author discussion time. It will keep us out of trouble.


----------

